# bath bomb fail



## houseofwool (Apr 7, 2013)

So, I made my first attempt at bath bombs today and I'm pretty sure I did something wrong...  It is astonishing how I can manage to mess up something appears to be so easy!:Kitten Love:

So, I mixed together 1 c citric acid and 2 c baking soda.  I spritzed with witch hazel until it held together.

I tried using a muffin tin as a mold, but I wasn't able to get them out successfully.

I finally gave up on molding them and just patted them into a disk and put them out to dry.  

They were pretty soft and while the surface was hardening, they were still squishy.  

I checked on them and they were puffing up like a yeast bread rising!  They had nearly doubled in size.

I have no idea what is causing them to be so sticky and to expand. 

The witch hazel is from BB, so I am confident of the quality of the ingredients and I was very careful to avoid adding any water to the mix.

Thoughts?


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 7, 2013)

Too much witch hazel. You don't want the mix to be wet wet when you mix. Like damp sand.. just enough moisture so when you clutch a handful of your ingredients it forms a ball and keeps the shape. I find that sometimes just the fragrance oil I'm using is almost enough moisture to keep it... just a very few spritzes of WH will do. I've had the puff thing happen to me too... it's amazing how big they get!!!


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 7, 2013)

I do 2 parts BS, 1 part CA, and 1/2 part corn starch. Also, it's really important to make sure that there's no clumps in your mix  And yeah, not too wet, I usually do a few sprays then check the wetness and then do a few more sprays if it's not quite there


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 7, 2013)

I kinda figured that I added too much witch hazel...  The kiddos like them, so while they have no visual appeal, they are still usable.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 7, 2013)

The first time I attempted bath bombs, I put them in a muffin tin as well...but couldn't get them out...so I had fizzy bath crumbs


----------



## lsg (Apr 7, 2013)

This is the recipe I use:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUTeFnauLK8[/ame]


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 7, 2013)

See that's kind of close to the recipe I use for my Bath Truffles. I use slsa (or sls) baking soda, citric acid, cocoa butter, shea butter, eo or fo and some color. Because of the high butter content though, my truffles need a bit of a crumble into the bath to disperse properly


----------

